# Genetic paralysis?



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Can paralysis be genetic? I recently had my female die with partial paralysis to her back legs. The two remaining babies that I kept are both having issues with their right back leg seeming unable to keep it underneath them from time to time. Nothing has changed in the cage, there's no where for them to fall from. They were 1 month old on the 3rd of this month.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

A lot of things can be genetic, so you can't rule it out. It's definitely a possibility. Another possibility is some kind of infection that she could have passed on with the milk. But I'm no vet, so it's just guesses


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Maybe, they seem to be fine now. They were running on the wheel just fine earlier.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

In that case I wouldn't dwell too much on it, unless it happens again


----------

